
Introduction to Computer Graphics [Free Online Book by David Eck] - furcyd
http://math.hws.edu/graphicsbook/index.html
======
ArtWomb
This looks like a good, modern intro. Thnx for posting!

~~~
furcyd
Yes, it covers both OpenGL and WebGL.

